# first post; don't get the "no underwear" concept



## Downshifter (May 30, 2011)

Hi all,

My first post here. I have done some cycling in the past but mostly casual 30 minute rides. Recently got a decent road bike and plan to start riding more; in fact I been doing so for a few weeks now (Up to an hour and 15 minutes).

I read the useful Tips for Beginers sticky thread. But I don't get the "no underwear under bike shorts" advice. Why? I use a light mesh liner from Bike Nashbar, no seams in the seat area, and it seems to work fine, even under some fairly good bike shorts (Louis Garneau, Castelli). Can someone enlighten me on this?

Thanks.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

On longer rides underwear tends to bunch up and chafe. The bike shorts are designed to eliminate the need for the underwear. Bike shorts are also designed to absorb and wick moisture away from your skin and to pad your sitbones appropriately. 

Another way to look at it is: why do you feel you need to wear the underwear? If you don't need it there's no point in wearing it.


----------



## airforcefirefighter (Apr 23, 2011)

il sogno said:


> On longer rides underwear tends to bunch up and chafe. The bike shorts are designed to eliminate the need for the underwear. Bike shorts are also designed to absorb and wick moisture away from your skin and to pad your sitbones appropriately.
> 
> Another way to look at it is: why do you feel you need to wear the underwear? If you don't need it there's no point in wearing it.



+1 

if youre interested in chaffing in the gooch area, wear a pair of whity tighties under your cycle shorts. then let us know how it feels. 

youll be 100% better off without them on, trust all of us on this one.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Do you wear underwear with your swim trunks, too?

Underwear defeats most of the purpose of bike shorts.

Kinda like wearing two condoms.


----------



## bmwrt (Aug 19, 2006)

il sogno said:


> On longer rides underwear tends to bunch up and chafe. The bike shorts are designed to eliminate the need for the underwear. Bike shorts are also designed to absorb and wick moisture away from your skin and to pad your sitbones appropriately.
> 
> Another way to look at it is: why do you feel you need to wear the underwear? If you don't need it there's no point in wearing it.



+2
the shorts are designed to be worn "freestyle"


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

You want nothing between you and the saddle except your padded shorts. Trust us. This is how it is.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

The only time wearing underwear under your shorts is justified is when you get into a situation where you are going to use the same pair of bike shorts for several days without being able to wash them. Then it's nice to have something clean between you and them.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

If it works for you then go ahead. If you aren't experiencing any problems, no one is forcing you to go commando. 

Just know that most other people do and for good reason


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

The padded portion of the bike short provides a smooth continuous surface.... There is nothing worse than sitting a seam......underwear will defeat the purpose...


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Amusing thread. Borderline Lounge.


----------



## Downshifter (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. It seems no undies=less chafing, and I can understand that. 

Though, even with my outstanding personal hygiene, it seems a bit, well, unsavory to my nice bike shorts. But I guess if I can used to it, they can, too.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Downshifter said:


> Thanks for the replies. It seems no undies=less chafing, and I can understand that.
> 
> Though, even with my outstanding personal hygiene, it seems a bit, well, unsavory to my nice bike shorts. But I guess if I can used to it, they can, too.


I plant my bare (well, ok, usually chamois cream smeared) ass in $300 shorts regularly and think nothing of it. That's what they were designed for.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

worse than socks with sandals!


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

My fiancee rides with underwear. She hasnt had a problem during ~6 hour rides. Why does she do it? I have no idea.. women are nuts.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

I wear the Under Armour heat gear compression shorts under my LG bibs. I find it more comfortable and if I go down I have another light layer of protection.

No problems with bunching, chafing, etc


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

Downshifter said:


> Though, even with my outstanding personal hygiene, it seems a bit, well, unsavory to my nice bike shorts. But I guess if I can used to it, they can, too.


Ummm, you need to WASH the shorts after wearing them. Hope that helps.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

erj549 said:


> Ummm, you need to WASH the shorts after wearing them. Hope that helps.


Or have enough that you can grab another clean pair.

As for the undies, I see absolutely no reason to wear them and nothing but potential problems.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Is Downshifter really S2H in disquise?


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

RUFUSPHOTO said:


> I wear the Under Armour heat gear compression shorts under my LG bibs. I find it more comfortable and if I go down I have another light layer of protection.
> 
> No problems with bunching, chafing, etc


+1, Under Armour is like AC downstairs


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

*There's more...*

No underwear is liberating. 

And just wait until you are in the saddle long enough to justify shaving your legs and using chamois cream. It makes you feel sooooo sexy


----------



## Downshifter (May 30, 2011)

cdhbrad said:


> Is Downshifter really S2H in disquise?


I must confess I don't know that forum member. I am actually new here. Any resemblance between me and other nefarious characters is purely co-incidental.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

airforcefirefighter said:


> +1
> 
> if youre interested in chaffing in the gooch area, wear a pair of whity tighties under your cycle shorts. then let us know how it feels.
> 
> youll be 100% better off without them on, trust all of us on this one.


I remember a friend of mine wore Y-fronts when he did Ride the Rockies. After about 3 days of riding he was in agony. I told him you aren't supposed to wear underwear with bike shorts. He had no idea.


----------



## ryan.douglas2 (May 29, 2011)

Tommy Walker said:


> +1, Under Armour is like AC downstairs


+2---I also wear the Under Armor compression shorts. Ive used them the whole time I was in the Army to this day. If you are understandably uncomfortable with commando, the comp shorts are a good alternative. Also, the chamois cream is a great help.


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

kbwh said:


> Amusing thread. Borderline Lounge.


probably why so many loungers have responded......and in a surprisingly helpful manner


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

So glad when I was a n00b (well, I still am, but relatively speaking here) I went head-first into wearing bibs and using chamois cream. Never had any issues or sores.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

A couple of points.

First, a person really needs more than one pair of shorts and/or bibs (and jerseys or anything else that gets sweaty). I wash two sets the day I'm using the third. I have settled on sale-price bibs and/or Perfrormance Ultra and Elite house brands because to me a minimum of three pair is a given and I budget accordingly. Easy to afford three of these type for the price of a single high-end pair and they work great.

Second, as to the underwear vs. no underwear. Many people use underwear w/o any problems. For years I used very light thin briefs I bought from one of the online bicycle shops. No problems really.

Then for "fun" I tried w/o underwear a few years ago. OK, it was not earth shattering, but definitely more comfortable, especially after you get used to it. Trying underwear now just is not comfortable to me. The shorts and chamois are really designed to be worn against the skin and even though they might be soaked with sweat, I don't feel it and don't have any issues with comfort at all.

So, OP, just give it a try. Yes, you have to pay particular attention to hygiene, and really, you should wash them every time you use them, or at the very least, let them dry in open air thoroughly. On my commute, I ride about an hour in, work for the day, then ride an hour home. I don't use two pair of shorts, but let the shorts dry totally at work. Plus, I shower before leaving in the morning, or at the very least, at bedtime the night before.

Just give it a try for a few rides.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

I guess I have been lucky. I wear wicking underwear and soccer shorts for my 3-4 hour rides and have not had any problem. Then again when I was younger I would ride with denim cutoffs and not have any issues. I just don't see the need for padding and creams.


----------



## Quebec (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm used to riding with underwear, I just buy comfy ones. 

I did buy a pair if biking shorts because my rides are becoming longer and longer and I thought it would help with comfort, I just find the feeling of flopping about weird as hell.

BTW is Bocephus Jones II really at 60,136 posts!?!?! ô-Ô did he do like 25 posts a day every day for the last seven years or is that number bullshit?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Mapei said:


> The only time wearing underwear under your shorts is justified is when you get into a situation where you are going to use the *same pair of bike shorts for several days without being able to wash them*. Then it's nice to have something clean between you and them.


ok, that's just gross:shocked:


----------



## MadRunner58 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Who knew?*

So I bought my first road bike this very morning. 2010 Cannondale Caad10 (black and beautiful). It was 6 am and the local shop has a morning ride on Saturdays when there are no races and so the owner was nice enough to let me pick it up before they went riding. I, on the otherhand, loaded up my bike and went to work. I have been going nuts waiting to get off so I can go look at it again. I've already annoyed my girlfriend twice and made her send me pictures. (Corny yet?) I don't care, I've been waiting to buy a road bike for going on four years now! 

So along with my obsessing, I've been shopping for gear, taking what shortcuts I think I can live with...Including almost purchasing a used bib for a very reasonable price with one minor defect: a small hole right square on the right check...My initial thought was, "No biggie. I have plenty of pairs of black undies. No one would ever notice!" LOL

Apparently, that is not the case and thanks to this thread, I didn't waste my "extras cash" on something I would end up not using. Thanks for the Convo!

And now I know why cyclists are always smiling!


----------



## itc41 (Oct 27, 2009)

I use comp shorts when doing more rugged things on the MTB, provides a little more support when the ride gets really bumpy


----------



## blitzo (Jun 12, 2011)

I just picked up my first road bike a couple weeks ago. So far I am really enjoying it. I rode a mountain bike previously and would always wear a liner type short. While riding the rode bike I started doing the same and didn't really have any problems. I purchased a decent pair of bike shorts to try out, I did not wear a liner or underwear. After a few miles into the ride I decided I will only wear cycling shorts from now on. It was so much more comfortable then wearing a liner.


----------



## Patterson (Jun 27, 2011)

There seems to be some kind of fear of not wearing underwear....


----------



## tbsurf (Apr 15, 2010)

Wearing underwear is fine, provided it is made from a lightweight wicking fabric. REI sells different brands, their own, Patagonia and Ex Officio. They all work great, TB


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Patterson said:


> There seems to be some kind of fear of not wearing underwear....


This thread has me baffled. I would assume most experienced riders and racers have accepted that going commando is fine. Given that undies are completely unnecessary and can potentially cause problems, I never saw the purpose, even as a n00b.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

spade2you said:


> This thread has me baffled. I would assume most experienced riders and racers have accepted that going commando is fine. Given that undies are completely unnecessary and can potentially cause problems, I never saw the purpose, even as a n00b.


Some people aren't too bright. Or maybe they have problems with crapping themselves. No clue. It always makes me laugh when I see someone wearing tighty-whities with bike shorts though (and yes, we CAN tell).


----------



## bdok (Jun 21, 2011)

Glad I read the sticky and this tread too. Would have never know! Great info on this site!


----------



## cpecrivaine (Jul 8, 2011)

Ride a century with undies under your shorts and you'll notice a difference.


----------



## curacao0311 (May 6, 2011)

I'll just dive right in here. I go both ways, either commando or with Under Armour Compression shorts. As far as comfort goes I cant really tell the difference between them, but I am typically a bit "cooler" wearing the compression shorts. They can also help if you feel a bit put off about riding with your sister/mom/whoever and you don't feel like giving them an eyeful.


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Jun 18, 2011)

I still ride in my jeans, but I can now see why one needs the advantages of cycling shorts.

I'm not ready to wear skin tight pants and I doubt I will ever be.

I like the idea of the baggy shorts with the internal liner. It seems to be a good plan to have several pairs of liners and a couple or so of the baggies.

I know serious riders don't want anything flapping in the breeze on the really long hauls, hence the tights, but does my plan have merit?


----------



## J T (Aug 15, 2010)

Dave Hickey said:


> The padded portion of the bike short provides a smooth continuous surface.... There is nothing worse than sitting a seam......underwear will defeat the purpose...


I hate the feeling of the seams from cycling shorts against my skin. I've tried it and I just don't care for it. Hence, I wear boxer-briefs under them and it's very comfortable. I rode 63 miles this past Saturday in 85-90 degree humid weather with zero chafing and my boxer-briefs kept me comfortable and dry. I've never experienced this chafing issue that others have, so I suppose that particular "purpose" of cycling shorts doesn't pertain to me.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

curacao0311 said:


> I'll just dive right in here. I go both ways, either commando or with Under Armour Compression shorts. As far as comfort goes I cant really tell the difference between them, but I am typically a bit "cooler" wearing the compression shorts. They can also help if you feel a bit put off about riding with your sister/mom/whoever and you don't feel like giving them an eyeful.


Why would your sister or mother or anyone else be checking out your junk in your shorts?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

GradyPhilpott said:


> I still ride in my jeans, but I can now see why one needs the advantages of cycling shorts.
> 
> I'm not ready to wear skin tight pants and I doubt I will ever be.
> 
> ...


I don't want anything flapping in the breeze on shorter rides either, thus the tights. But that aside, it seems to me that what you propose is simply a work around (or alternative) to wearing what's proven to work best. It may have 'merit' and work for you, but until your try cycling specific attire, you won't know if it's the _best_ alternative.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Quebec said:


> I'm used to riding with underwear, I just buy comfy ones.
> 
> I did buy a pair if biking shorts because my rides are becoming longer and longer and I thought it would help with comfort, I just find the feeling of flopping about weird as hell.
> 
> BTW is Bocephus Jones II really at 60,136 posts!?!?! ô-Ô did he do like 25 posts a day every day for the last seven years or is that number bullshit?


If you are "flopping about" in bike shorts, you aren't wearing the right size.


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

1. No offense, but I could pretty much stomach riding naked for 30 minutes. When you start stretching into the 3, 4, 5 hours and beyond range is when little things that never bothered you before all the sudden become insanely painful. Underwear with bike shorts is just another set of fabric and seams to get bunch and chafe.

2. If you are flopping about, I would say your bike shorts are two sizes too big. They should fit like a second skin. I believe in another forum the owner of DeSoto stated in no uncertain terms that you should buy the smallest size you can squeeze into.

3. You don't have to get wrapped up in creams and lotions, I've never used any of them and often have 200 mile weeks on the bike (4 or 5 rides).


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> I don't want anything flapping in the breeze on shorter rides either, thus the tights. But that aside, it seems to me that what you propose is simply a work around (or alternative) to wearing what's proven to work best. It may have 'merit' and work for you, but until your try cycling specific attire, you won't know if it's the _best_ alternative.


I still have a pair of baggy shorts, but even for short workouts, I've never liked them because it feels like I'm sliding around in the saddle. 

The idea of riding in jeans sounds very painful. I can recall a 30 mile MTB ride about 15 years ago with a heat index near 110 where I was chafed in places I didn't know existed.


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Jun 18, 2011)

The Trek store doesn't have anything to fit me, so I've just been making do. The sizes on all biking apparel seems to be all over the map. I tried on a pair of Izumi XXL and they swallowed me and then a pair of Bontrager XL and I couldn't get them past my butt.

That makes me cautious about buying online, so I'll just wait till they have some stuff in my size and then I'll know what to get in the future.

An example for this is that I wear 12 shoes and have many pairs, but my Bontrager biking shoes are 13.5 and are quite comfortable.

You'll find what I'm talking about here.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...s=baggy+bike+shorts&sprefix=baggy+bike+shorts


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Shops order stuff all the time. I tend to be a small or XS in some brands. If one brand is too small, ask them to order the next size.


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Jun 18, 2011)

spade2you said:


> Shops order stuff all the time. I tend to be a small or XS in some brands. If one brand is too small, ask them to order the next size.


Good idea.:idea:


----------



## JAC526 (Jun 10, 2011)

*bibs...*

I just bought my first road bike a couple days ago...a felt z85. Very happy. 

I bought bibs as well. The first ride I wore shorts over the top of the bibs. I found out really quick that it is much better to not have stuff flapping around.

I kept on getting my shorts stuck on the nose of the saddle.

The second ride I said f%ck it and wore just the bibs.

And yes I'm going commando. They are tight enough I wouldn't want anything under them.

Just my experience (severely limited) as a new cyclist.


----------



## Rexg (Jul 3, 2011)

im also a noob who just bought my first bike. been mountain biking for sometime but that sport never really had a hard and fast rule on what to wear. I just aged enough that i am thinking i cannot handle the off road trails anymore. i went to a bike shop yesterday and looked at shorts and noticed the pads. so basically, the pads will be uhh... in direct contact? im still trying to get past the idea of wearing tight shorts.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Rexg said:


> im also a noob who just bought my first bike. been mountain biking for sometime but that sport never really had a hard and fast rule on what to wear. I just aged enough that i am thinking i cannot handle the off road trails anymore. i went to a bike shop yesterday and looked at shorts and noticed the pads. *so basically, the pads will be uhh... in direct contact? *im still trying to get past the idea of wearing tight shorts.


Yes, the pad will be in 'direct contact', and that's a _good_ thing.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Rexg said:


> im also a noob who just bought my first bike. been mountain biking for sometime but that sport never really had a hard and fast rule on what to wear. I just aged enough that i am thinking i cannot handle the off road trails anymore. i went to a bike shop yesterday and looked at shorts and noticed the pads. so basically, the pads will be uhh... in direct contact? im still trying to get past the idea of wearing tight shorts.


Pretend they are like swim trunks. You wouldn't wear underwear under those either, because it would defeat the specific function of the garment.


----------



## Rexg (Jul 3, 2011)

mcsqueak said:


> Pretend they are like swim trunks. You wouldn't wear underwear under those either, because it would defeat the specific function of the garment.


Yeah it's just probably trying to get used to the idea. Just an immature observation I suppose on my end. Of course I was just told about spreading the butt'r thing today.:blush2:


----------



## Rdall (Jun 27, 2011)

Just got first road bike after 25 years of dedicated mountain biking. I get the shorts sans underwear concept but what is this cream or lotion people are referring to? How does a cream help or is it snake oil?


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

Rexg said:


> im also a noob who just bought my first bike. been mountain biking for sometime but that sport never really had a hard and fast rule on what to wear. I just aged enough that i am thinking i cannot handle the off road trails anymore. i went to a bike shop yesterday and looked at shorts and noticed the pads. so basically, the pads will be uhh... in direct contact? im still trying to get past the idea of wearing tight shorts.


I too come to road biking from years on a mountain bike. I'm still in transition when it comes to my bike shorts. Sometimes I wear a pair of board shorts over my spandex, but now I look like the dork to my new friends. I now own two pair of mid-priced cycling shorts. Instead of the little piece of foam sewn in to the liner of my MTB shorts, there is a nice sized bicycle seat looking thing in there that does magical things. It's got gel for your sit bones, wicks the sweat off of the boys, and has a nice smooth place in front with no seam for Mr. Happy. Putting underwear between you and that would be like wearing a tube sock as a condom. So when it comes to bike shorts I vote commando. The two lessons I have learned are:
1- Once you go black (as in spandex) you'll never go back.
2- NEVER buy used bike shorts.


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

Rdall said:


> Just got first road bike after 25 years of dedicated mountain biking. I get the shorts sans underwear concept but what is this cream or lotion people are referring to? How does a cream help or is it snake oil?


I'm learning about the creams and lotions too. I've tried several samples with mixed results. When they say "Cooling" is it supposed to feel like Tiger Balm on your junk? Someone, please help a noob. :blush2::blush2:


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Rdall said:


> Just got first road bike after 25 years of dedicated mountain biking. I get the shorts sans underwear concept but what is this cream or lotion people are referring to? How does a cream help or is it snake oil?


Chamois cream often spawns debates, but I like using it. Hard to say how much I really _need_ it, but unless my workout is extremely short, I use it.


----------



## ajcjr (Sep 4, 2007)

learn something new every day. later tighty whiteys


----------



## FatMike (Jul 15, 2011)

As a newbie I have just finished my first two rides. I am wearing the bike shorts commando, and since I am overweight my first rides have been 12 miles. Is it normal to feel a bit of pressure on "the boys" while riding?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

FatMike said:


> As a newbie I have just finished my first two rides. I am wearing the bike shorts commando, and since I am overweight my first rides have been 12 miles.* Is it normal to feel a bit of pressure on "the boys" while riding*?


NO, it's not normal. When set up correctly, your sit bones support your weight, so pressure ahead of them indicates a probable need for saddle (and possibly stem) adjustments. 

Tweaks to fit are sometimes counterintuitive and your saddle may not be sized correctly for you, so rather than guess at this, my suggestion is to have the adjustments made by a fitter at your LBS.


----------



## OnlyNativeUKnow (Jul 17, 2011)

Go on a long ride wearing those and try to endure the chaffing! You'll learn







Downshifter said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My first post here. I have done some cycling in the past but mostly casual 30 minute rides. Recently got a decent road bike and plan to start riding more; in fact I been doing so for a few weeks now (Up to an hour and 15 minutes).
> 
> ...


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

Downshifter said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My first post here. I have done some cycling in the past but mostly casual 30 minute rides. Recently got a decent road bike and plan to start riding more; in fact I been doing so for a few weeks now (Up to an hour and 15 minutes).
> 
> ...


i think it's a fad started by pippa middleton... i hope it catches on.


----------

